# L47



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

holy crap that's huge! lol


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

so beautiful  nice pleco!


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

another bonus is knowing this big ones in my home community lol (Rupert)


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Spectacular yellow trim. How big is it now? 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

id have to say it is maybe 4" or so, just a wild guess :/


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Colour is amazing!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful fish, love that yellow


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I miss my monstrous L47. Those guys are so neat. Nice specimen.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

its usually pretty skittish and stays under a slate cave, i was very surprised to get some half decent pics with my galaxy s3.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

the usual hangout


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

damn where u get that


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

Pat805 said:


> damn where u get that


canadian aquatics last year


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful pleco and great shots of it.


----------



## Goldfish (Apr 23, 2013)

beautiful! looks like he's made out of velvet


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah its an awesome looking pleco for sure


----------

